# Can someone give me a hand with low tech lighting?



## Christie_ZXR (27 Jan 2012)

In an 18" deep 4ft tank, I'm trying to figure out what kind of lighting would be best for low tech? 

According to my book (Diana Walstad) I'm looking at 1-3 watts per US gallon 5000-7000K. So, going straight down the middle, I worked that out to be 64gallons, therefore 128watts. She also mentions on a 55gal, she uses two 55w CFLs (T8s?) 

So, being rubbish with lighting, working out what to buy is giving me a headache!! I'm guessing two t8s would be fine, it's just which ones. Would I want the bog standard "tropical" lights (eg, interpets cheapy ones) which mostly seem to have the right colour temp, but the lower wattage, or would I want someone's "plant" lights? Or would they give too much intensity for this kind of set up.

If anyone knows the answer, that would be fab! If not, does anyone have any good links where I can learn a bit more about lighting and hopefully get my head around it and figure out the answer without becoming too confuzzled!


----------



## Themuleous (27 Jan 2012)

If you're using T8's then the best I ever used were the Arcadia freshwater tubes.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/tech ... ants/67395

Sam


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
You can get 2 x "4ft 36w Triphosphor Fluorescent Tube T8". "Day-light" is about 6500K and "cool white" are 4000K. These are an industry standard length, so the tubes are about £5 each. 

"Lampspecs" <http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/> do the "Philips TL-D Super 80 Triphosphor 4' T8 36 Watt Fluorescent Tube 36W" for £3.50 inc VAT.

If you really wanted a cheap utilitarian light fitting as well? "AquaLine 2 x 4ft 36W T8 Non-Corrosion Fluorescent Fitting - IP65" for £30 <http://www.qvsdirect.com/> would be ideal. You can get the tubes from QVS as well for £4.50 each, so £40 + £5 p&P =  £45 delivered to your door.

cheers Darrel


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Jan 2012)

I have a 48x18x18 tank and 1x 54wt5ho reflected is enough to grow hairgrass (E. Parva) in sand with no co2 and some tpn added to the water. The luminaire is sitting at the back of the tank and the hairgrss is at the front.
Personally I would use 1x54w t5ho OR 2x 36w t8s (with reflectors). As for colour for I prefer to use a standard daylight tube (6500k). I used to get mine from a local bits 'n' bobs shop they would order in any Size/Colour I wanted and if I recall correctly they t8s cost £3 ea. The other thing to remember with t8s is that the 38w are about 100cm long and the 36w are about 120cm long (most ballasts will run both) 
Hope this helps.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
I agree with Ollie that 1 x 54W would do light wise, and are as cheap to buy, but these are 5' long. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Jan 2012)

Hi All
Just to clarify i meant 54w t5ho and they are only 4ft


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2012)

Hi all,


> 54w t5ho and they are only 4ft


  With apologies, I was only thinking of T8's. The 4' T5 are also a standard length and cheap to buy. 

I've bought 4 of the 8 x 54W fittings as grow lights for the glasshouse and I've been really pleased with them so far. 
I'm not sure whether you can get a twin 54W unit, this is the 2' twin 24W.



 from <http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05327.html>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Christie_ZXR (30 Jan 2012)

Hi, thanks for the help guys!

The tank has a wooden lid, it's one of the Maidenhead aquatics tanks they do to order if anyone recognises those. So being a 4ft tank the biggest light which will fit is a 42". It's actually my dads new tank, and I agreed to come round and help him set up a low maintenence tank (why do I do these things to myself?! lol) So I took a copy of what you all said with me yesterday, and tried to explain as best I could!

Tank's not set up yet, so what we've ended up with at the moment is one 42" 38W I believe, think it is the arcadia freshwater one, and he said he'd like to try the tube from the old tank alongside it to "see what happens". The old tube is actually quite new, but it's only 36" 30W (interpet tropical and plants I believe, I vaguely remember him buying it) As far as I know, he said the old starter will start another 42" bulb, so it won't be a problem to just add another.

Do you think that will work? I'm dubious because of the size of the second tube! Although I was thinking something like java fern at each end of the tank and hope for the best!


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Jan 2012)

If you can get the 2nd 38w in there do. You can get arcdia reflectors that will retrofit or paint the inside of the lid gloss white. Check Troi's low tech tutorial for a list suitable plants. Before I found ukaps I was  growing L. Repens, H. Polysperma and C. Wendtii under 1 38w arcadia tube in a sand/laterite substrate in an 18 in tall tank went well till I got a bad case of bga due to lack of nitrate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (30 Jan 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > 54w t5ho and they are only 4ft
> ...



I have 3 of these. They're great! Mine are from growell's though but the model is exactly the same.

£50 for 2 x 24w HO T5. Can't complain.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (30 Jan 2012)

Which is £10 cheaper than the link above


----------



## Christie_ZXR (31 Jan 2012)

They won't fit though 

I'll pick him up a second tube then. I thought it would need it to be honest! Cheers.


----------

